# What do you store your nails, screws, etc.. in?



## woody1 (May 10, 2010)

I had seen these Stanley containers before and had passed on them, because I figured the plastic hinges and clasps wouldn't last. I'm really glad to hear that others are having success with them. I will definitely be buying some of these for our trucks.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm waiting for a cordless manufacturer to incorporate a storage container into the tool case.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

This is going to sound pitiful, but I keep them in the 5# boxes they came in, on a shelf at eye level, so when I run out I know what I ran out of (the label's right on the box :thumbsup and remember to put it on my shopping list.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

...of course, it helps if you work out of a cube van.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

woody1 said:


> I had seen these Stanley containers before and had passed on them, because I figured the plastic hinges and clasps wouldn't last. I'm really glad to hear that others are having success with them. I will definitely be buying some of these for our trucks.


 
I have four that I have used for over a 1 1/2 years and they have held up quite well. They are not pristine anymore , just scuffs and wear on them, but they are functionally good as new. I have just added 10 more. this has turned into a fiasco.

I started reorgnizing and now my entire trailer is in shambles. It really opened a can of worms and now everything is getting reorganized. I may be wrong, but I think electricians have it the worst with the variety of fasteners, doo dads, and framostats that we have to deal with to do code compliant work. I have over 12 hours of work in this in the last two days and will probably spend another 12 this weekend.

Hopefully this pays in in efficiency. Work is a pleasure when I do not have to dig for things, or worse yet, buy something when I already have 12 of them, but don't know it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I know this sounds lame but we drink quite a bit of Maxwell House coffee and for years I've been using the plastic containers for all my nails & screws. I just write on the top with a Sharpie what's inside and on a piece of duct tape on the sides. Used to use the boxes they came in but got tired of spilling and broken boxes. I use the Stanley systems for small pieces and electrical items.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have one of these, stays in the back of my truck. and I also have a makita. none of them mix up the screws. the husky one has a nice handle and doesn't get turned over.

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/storag...storage/22-in-cantilever-organizer-99947.html


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> I have one of these, stays in the back of my truck. and I also have a makita. none of them mix up the screws. the husky one has a nice handle and doesn't get turned over.


I was just looking at that one yesterday. I think it would be good for misc. plumbing fittings.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I also use coffee cans, when they used to come in metal. i label them and keep them in my shed in a cabinet. in the trailer. i usually keep the green square heads in the box they come in, then feed them into the makita organizer as it gets low. on a big job, i have buckets and 5lb boxes since the makita doesn't hold enough if we are using large quantities.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

for hand spikes we drop the 50 lbs boxes into milk crates. same goes for the boxes of hand nails. with the airr nails, we cut a little sort of hatch in the box, leaving the strap in tact so ya got something to carry it with. we have a plastic peanut butter type container for screw or other small things.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Just about every contractor I know uses these stanley boxes. They are knock offs of systainers IMO.


Yes, this is what I usually find the carpenter’s screws in when I’m _borrowing_ several of them at a time. 
I appreciate features like the clear lid and individual compartments to allow me to see the full selection of fasteners available to me. 
I would imagine that some of those stainless and brass screws must be pretty expensive, so as a courtesy, I usually leave a post-it note stuck to the lid to let them know when they’re running low on certain sizes of screws. :laughing:


----------



## rlprices (Nov 6, 2010)

I use the round plastic hand trays for small items and screws, that stack over each other with handles(HD or Lowes)to tote around in remodels.They store perfectly in compound buckets with snap top for truck storage and water proof .


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive seen some older guys use baby food bottles or similar. One guy im thinking of has his entire ceiling loaded with them. He screws the lids to the ceiling then screws the bottle in place. You can see everything you have.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I use the Bucket Buddy trays in a 5 gal USG, for my truck, and I keep all types of screws and nails for the smaller jobs- other then that I use the Plastic tubs that I get for Drywall screws, and load them up with what I need.


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

*milk crates*

I find that those carry all boxes will inevitably spill their load and mix up. I found a bunch of milk crates on the curb a couple years ago and made boxes out of 1/2 ply. I have a bunch of extras at the shop with different sizes.


----------



## Newera (Jul 9, 2006)

My brother builds post frame buildings and keeps the pails from the screws. I have about 50 of them from him but need some more.


When I buy fasteners, I transfer them from the cardboard box to the pails and throw away the box. I have a stand in my trailer that holds 12 of them that I put heavy fasteners in (paslode nails, staples, finish nails, hand spikes, deck screws) and a shelf for lighter stuff (shims, gloves, tape, chalk line chalk, hangers, etc).

They have handles which are great. Still need to drill some drainage holes in the bottom for the times that they get rained in. Great system which works for us.

Photo is from the web, I'm way too lazy to go take a picture of my set-up!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Come on leo, get with it.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm, nobody uses a bucket filled with coffee cans?:blink:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Some of use more than just framing nails LOL


----------

